# Things to do or know before an install crew comes to your home.



## hearthtools

Having a stove installed in your house?

Below is a good list of things to have ready.

*Before they Arrive *

Have all Vehicles or other obstructions out of driveway and out of the way. 

Get all things out of the path of work and the travel path into the house. 
_(This will protect your personal property from damage) _

If they need to go into the attic or under a crawl space have the access clear.
(If time it would be nice to bug bomb a few days before the Attic or crawl space.)

Have children restricted from the work area. 

*Before they start. *

Get their names.

Give them the rules you may have in your home.
Rooms NOT to go in
Doors not to open
Animals to keep out or leave in
Is it OK to use your Bathroom.

Ask them if they would paint the pipe that will be inside the house before they install the vent 

Ask them to put screws in each joint if possible

Ask them about a thermostat and ask about the placement of the thermostat. 

Installers work better and get less flustered if you stand back and give them room to work. Nobody likes someone looking over there shoulder.

If you have questions ask them before the start. 
Then if you have more don’t ask them as they are doing something important like taking a measurement or cutting. 

If you are looking over their shoulder the whole time they are going to get nervous and it will take longer and they are bound to make mistakes because they are thinking more about you than they are about the job. 

Before the Installers leave.

If it is a Sub contractor that is not from the company you bought the stove from be sure to get the name, Address and Phone # of the company.

Ask them to show you how to remove the parts that need to be cleaned the stove before they light it up.

Remove and replace burn pot, Remove and replace Baffles, Open and close Ash pan Ect.

Have them walk you through the steps of start up and shut down.

Show you how to change the heat rate and blower settings.

Have them show you the air adjustment if any.

Have them explain to you how the thermostat works and what mode options there are.

Have them light the stove up and STICK OROUND for the 20 minute start up cycle.
*If there is a problem with the stove it will be after the first 20 minutes after start up.*

Have them Test the Thermostat operation.

Do a walk around your home as the stove is in start up mode. Check for Tools left behind, Damage to your property, Attic and crawl space Closed.
If for some reason gas was shut off to your home BE SURE THEY RE LIGHT any pilots.

I will add more


----------

